#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Жизнеописание Будды Шакьямуни в сериале "Будда" с русскими субтитрами

## Дролма

Рады представить серии художественного фильма "Будда" с русскими субтитрами.

Сиддхартха Гаутама является ключевой фигурой в буддизме. Рассказы о его жизни, его изречения, диалоги с учениками и монастырские заветы были обобщены его последователями после его смерти и легли в основу буддийского канона — «Трипитаки». 
Перевод и субтитры при поддержке клуба OUM.RU

http://vk.com/gautambuddha

Режиссёр: Dharmesh.
Страна: Индия.
Год выпуска: 2013.




Познавательного просмотра!

Кто может себе позволить выделить время на участие в этом проекте, вместе с клубом oum.ru, пожалуйста, пишите  kosarevr@oum.ru

----------

Rushny (29.10.2014), Геннадий Юрич (07.09.2014)

----------

